# Another tree ID!



## benjamp (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I've started milling this tree on my property. It was dead when we moved in so I haven't seen the leaves. 

It looks like white oak in some places, and looks much darker in others. Has a strong white oak smell. But there are no other white oaks in the vicinity. Wasn't sure if those are generally in groves or often loners.

Any thoughts?

Ben


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Pecan? Just a guess. Gary


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

The pic of all the boards looks just like cherry to me. Im not good at this game! LOL. Just when I think something is definitely oak it turns out to be 100 acre woozle wood or something crazy.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

End grain? Smooth long grain? I don't think it's pecan/hickory but I'm not certain.

~tom. ...oh to find my sanity...


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Board color looks like walnut not oak


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

benjamp said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I've started milling this tree on my property. It was dead when we moved in so I haven't seen the leaves.
> 
> ...


The last board is not white oak .Where are you located that may help as to what tree's are in that area ?


----------



## benjamp (Dec 9, 2011)

Located in NW Arkansas. I'll get a picture of the end grain.


----------



## benjamp (Dec 9, 2011)

Taking a fresh look today, I think the walnut vote is correct. Black walnut all over the property. This one would be the biggest by far. 

Part of my earlier white oak assumption was from a whiskey-like aroma when sawing. But DST is right; the boards look like walnut.

Here's a photo for scale. And I'm a big guy!


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

The bark in the 1st photo looks (to me) like red oak. But the pinkish jue of the boards in the 3rd photo reminds me of a white oak. Don't think it's walnut. The splinters on the base of the tree after felling (last photo) would be dark brown. Just my guess; I've been wrong before.


----------



## WoodySouth (Dec 9, 2011)

*Looks more like*

Butternut to me, not enough color for most walnuts I have seen. If the wood is relatively soft and brittle too it ain't Walnut.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

how about a closeup of a piece so we can see the grain. Even better, include a well-focused end grain closeup.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It's walnut with spalted sap.


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

*my three cents*

There is a leaf in one of the pictures that is from the red oak family, a leaf with pointed lobes. I would say shumard or scarlet oak. definately not walnut or hickory. Yes white oak have a pickish hue when first cut. Most red oaks smell like dog pee in my opinion.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks like black oak to me, bark and lumber.


----------

